
Grupa.io: Product Engineering Service Market Network - samuelekpe
It’s becoming harder and super expensive to attract and retain world class talents; it’s even harder and time consuming to build a product team, the alternative is to go to freelance network platforms like Upwork, Toptal , gigster or work with outsourcing dev shops!
The problem with this is that such platforms are project focused not product focused ; startups are agile-iterative in nature and therefore the need to reinvent a system that is cost effective and iterative in nature!<p>Over the last 9months, we have been working on Grupa.io: a platform that allows startups subscribe to product iterations engineering using service teams (work based on their preferred service plans and work mode). This is product focused and affordable (you get a team for the price of 1 senior engineer! this is possible because you get to subscribe for shared, flexible or dedicated plans which are a fraction of the teams commitment).<p>I’ll love to discuss this in detail to know your thoughts!
======
boaticus
Marketplace businesses are some of the hardest businesses to start.

Filling the pipeline on the supply-side and the demand-side, simultaneously is
nearly impossible, so you'll find yourself oscillating between the two.

So, I'm curious...

Which group are you concentrating on growing first: supply, or demand?

~~~
samuelekpe
We have aggregated supply and kept some on waiting list; we are focused on
aggregating demand now! As we move on, we will have demand aggregation and
supply aggregation teams

